# MagicQ and Strand Lighting Mx



## Keegand (Mar 2, 2016)

My school has an old Strand Lighting Mx board. I was wondering if we could use MagicQ the program to control it over midi, and then over mobile?


----------



## wolfman005 (Mar 2, 2016)

You would need the Midi box from Chamsys to get timecode out of the laptop (I assume you where hoping to remote into the laptop to control the strand?).

You would be better off getting a ChamSys Dongle and just unplugging the strand while focusing. Then you also have a backup desk.


----------



## Cryophallion (Nov 8, 2016)

wolfman005 said:


> You would need the Midi box from Chamsys to get timecode out of the laptop (I assume you where hoping to remote into the laptop to control the strand?).
> 
> You would be better off getting a ChamSys Dongle and just unplugging the strand while focusing. Then you also have a backup desk.


If I remember correctly, one of the features of the MX was it was able to control AMX lights. The issue may be that the school doesn't have DMX at present, which I have seen. So in essence, they are using the MX as a AMX/DMX convereter.

The MX was a great little board in my former companies rental stock for easy shows... 20 years ago. Things have changed drastically since then. I absolutely encourage you to get either one of the enntec pro interfaces so you can try a few of the different systems out there, or the magicq interface. Magicq gives you a ton of extra flexibility and visualization, which is world's different from what you are used to. You can also look into an AMX to DMX converter if what I surmise is true. How many dimmers do you have (I'm assuming a very low number, like 24)? What is the interface?


----------



## EdSavoie (Nov 10, 2016)

The MX can output AMX, DMX, or D54 so without knowing their dimming system, we can't know if they can just use a usb DMX adaptor.

To my understanding, MIDI control on the MX is rather limited, and is for triggering steps and FX.


----------

